# Does anyone use Virgin Media phone while abroad



## jennyp19 (Nov 21, 2018)

FORGET GETTING THIS DEAL IF YOURE LOOKING FOR EUROPEAN TRAVEL Rip off but possiblely ok in uk. 


VM have got a deal on tomorrow 200 gb data 5000 mins unlimited texts for £20 per month. 

1) what’s the coverage like in Europe 
2) 3G or 4g speed
3) who do they piggyback off

4) what’s coverage like in uk for watching tv
5) who are they in league with in UK

And any other relevant queries
12 months contract £20 per month 

Black Friday at Virgin Mobile Leak: 200GB Data with 5000 Minutes and Ultd Texts for PS20 per month on a 12 month contract (Live Tomorrow) - hotukdeals
Ends Monday
I reckon this has got to be a good deal depending on what coverage is like.


----------



## harrow (Nov 21, 2018)

3. virgin use EE owned by BT.


----------



## jennyp19 (Nov 22, 2018)

Well I’ve just trailed through the help site and used VMS CALCULATOR to see what the fair usage would be. 

Un-b-believable for the 200gb deal and have come to conclusion robbing bs
Can’t work out how to make picture bigger - but it’s .., wait for if it 
A HUGE
6.33 gb.!!!!
That truly gasted  my flabber for sheer generosity (not). 
Definitely not recommending for travel use.


----------



## harrow (Nov 22, 2018)

jennyp19 said:


> Well I’ve just trailed through the help site and used VMS CALCULATOR to see what the fair usage would be.  Un-b-believable for the 200gb deal and have come to conclusion robbing bs
> Can’t work out how to make picture bigger - but it’s .., wait for if it
> A HUGE
> 6.33 gb.!!!!
> ...



Well at least you found out before you signed the contract.


----------



## colinm (Nov 22, 2018)

Most (all?) mobile operators have similar 'fair usage' limits for use in EU, they also have limits on how long a trip, so keep an eye out for these as well.


----------



## Biggarmac (Nov 22, 2018)

*Don't get Virgin Mobile*!   
I had virgin mobile when I went abroad and they did not put it onto roaming even although I rang them as per their instructions.  They then could not put it onto roaming once abroad.  Then when I got back to UK after 3 months abroad the b*****d phone would not work here.  Their customer services department is dreadful/non-existent.


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Nov 22, 2018)

*Virgin.....being abroad*

Hi folks,...we have a friend who had bad experiences with Virgin internet in blighty never mind abroad !!
As for using internet abroad we have received texts from our provider about their "stable links" policy whereby they might cut us off coz we spend more than two months away in any four month period !!  This is largely a result of xpats posting their sims to and from blighty to abuse the roaming. When on phone to customer services and explained our 4 months wintering in Spain they said....they might not stop our services.....hmmm....we'll see. Maja


----------



## jennyp19 (Nov 23, 2018)

colinmd said:


> Most (all?) mobile operators have similar 'fair usage' limits for use in EU, they also have limits on how long a trip, so keep an eye out for these as well.




I know they’ve all got fair useage (apart from Vodaphone) it’s the % which VM is giving which is really poor.


----------



## Glass man (Nov 23, 2018)

My wife and I are both Virgins!  
More seriously we have 2500 minutes,  unlimited text and 5G of data for £10 A month. 
We are in Europe for several months a year and regularly use the phones. 
NEVER had any text problems 
Sometimes slow to lock on to the network when changing from country to country but does so. 
We use up our data allowance,  certainly more than 90% some months with no problems. We can listen to the radio and watch TV. 

We have found the Virgin help line VERY good and it is a free call,   dial 789.

Only disadvantage is the cost of calls from U.K. to Europe,  more than £1.00 a minute, but once in Europe all call are from your allowance.  

We have a " Simple " Dutch card for UK to Europe,  €5 A month with no limit on calls or texts but no data. You will need a Dutch address and bank account to get one or as we do pay a Dutch friend.


----------



## alcam (Nov 23, 2018)

Glass man said:


> My wife and I are both Virgins!
> More seriously we have 2500 minutes,  unlimited text and 5G of data for £10 A month.
> We are in Europe for several months a year and regularly use the phones.
> NEVER had any text problems
> ...



Obviously works for you .
I got the email and went into their legal package etc ! Wish I'd seen this thread first .
Full data allowance abroad from Vodafone suits me best . Apparently Vodafone are top providers in Spain so better quality too


----------



## Deleted member 58274 (Nov 27, 2018)

*Roaming allowance*

Apparently three are upping there roaming data allowance to19gb a month....but voda seems to be winning at the moment....wondering why they are free from restrictions when others are not  ? Maja


----------

